# Hi from Western Australia



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all. Been lurking for a while, enjoying the forum and thought I'd finally post. I own 3 horses, a not quite 2 yr old welsh cob filly who I take my user name from, a mini gelding, Connor, and Skye, my standardbred mare whos currently pregnant. 

This is Bella









and Skye









no current photos of Connor as he is currently on lease.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome CCBella very pretty girls you have there.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey, another person from WA! We're taking over, muahaha 
Welcome to the forums. You have beautiful horses.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yes we are soon our master plan will be complete mwhaha


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. 
LOL at the master plan


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Bella is gorgeous

Welcome to the Forum



.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I was going to say that too, there seems to be lots of you from WA, there's a few from Queensland too, and a couple from Canberra, and I'm in NSW, lots of Aussies!!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome and Hiya to all u Aussies! lol I surrender


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks all, this seems like a great forum and I'm already addicted lol


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum, im another from perth


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome  another Aussie here, from SA


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello to you, welcome


----------



## muchuanlin (Jul 30, 2010)

welcome

CCBella very pretty girls you have there. 

Thanks very much

​


----------

